# Something the Ford Ka has that the TT will probably never.



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

http://www.mylittlesites.com/Cat.mpg


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

HAHA! That's very well done! I wonder if the cat scratched the paintwork? 8)


----------



## redliner (May 31, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Did you see the pigeon ad in Top Gear on Sunday?

Pigeon is about to land on bonnet of Ka, bonnet lid flips up and bats pigeon away.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually that ad is misleading!!! The Sport Ka doesn't come with a sun roof! :roll: . Naughty Ford!


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

:roll: It's quality tho. :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The other thing the Ka can do is EASILY fit four TT wheels in :










In the TT it's a little more difficult :










p.s. I never want to drive a Ka again though !!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Bet you can get 4 in the back of the S4 though :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Been there done it. So easy I didn't even bother with a picture.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh but one thing two adults can do in the back of a KA comfortably is sit   :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yeah yeah yeah :wink:

You'll be telling us there is a new TT due in 2006 too 



scoTTy said:


> Been there done it. So easy I didn't even bother with a picture.


----------

